#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  new ASTM standards release

## WSegovia

Hi people



I have to renew some standards, could you help with these releases:

*ASTM D3588-98 (Rev 2011)
ASTM D1142-95 (Rev 2012)
ASTM D1945-14
GPA 2172-09*

Thanks in advance.

WSSee More: new ASTM standards release

----------


## Marty Thompson

D1945-14 Standard Test Method for Analysis of Natural Gas by Gas Chromatography

API MPMS 14.5 3rd Jan. 2009 Chapter 14.5 Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density, Compressibility and Theoretical Hydrocarbon Liquid Content for Natural Gas Mixtures for Custody Transfer - GPA Standard 217209

----------


## Marty Thompson

D3588-98(2011) Standard Practice for Calculating Heat Value, Compressibility Factor, and Relative Density of Gaseous Fuels

The "R" stands for "reapproved" not "revision"

----------


## WSegovia

Hi Marty Thompson. Thank you for the supply.

Could you check if this standard is also available GPA 2145-16?

Thank you again, WS

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have 2009 only
GPA 2145-09 Table of Physical Properties for Hydrocarbons and Other Compounds of Interest to the Natural Gas Industry

----------


## vkspic

Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Arya A1+ using Tapatalk

----------


## akashdruva892

Any one can help me please i need astm d3552

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty,

Please share ASTM D3552;

I BADLY NEED IT FOR MY PROJECT; SO PLEASE HELP

WITH REGARDS
AKASH

----------


## Marty Thompson

D3552-12 Standard Test Method for Tensile Properties of Fiber Reinforced Metal Matrix Composites

----------


## Marty Thompson

D1142-95(2012) Standard Test Method for Water Vapor Content of Gaseous Fuels by Measurement of Dew-Point Temperature

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty,

I know you would like to be anonymous, bu thanks a lot for saving me from guide;

with regards
AKASH

----------


## WSegovia

Hi people

Could you also share ASTM D2598-12

Thanks in advance.

WS

----------


## Marty Thompson

D2598-12 Standard Practice for Calculation of Certain Physical Properties of Liquefied Petroleum (LP) Gases from Compositional Analysis

See More: new ASTM standards release

----------


## WSegovia

> D2598-12 Standard Practice for Calculation of Certain Physical Properties of Liquefied Petroleum (LP) Gases from Compositional Analysis



Marty Thompson  thank you so much, you're the number one.

----------


## Alanxene

> D2598-12 Standard Practice for Calculation of Certain Physical Properties of Liquefied Petroleum (LP) Gases from Compositional Analysis



Hello Marty! Thanks for share! 
Do you have E 2597 ??

Thanks!

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2597E2597M-14 Standard Practice for Manufacturing Characterization of Digital Detector Arrays

----------


## Alanxene

Thanksss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angeljos

Hi Marty:
Please, Do you have D3230-13???
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

D3230-13 Standard Test Method for Salts in Crude Oil (Electrometric Method)

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty,

please Share ASTM E3 (LATEST)

With regards
AKASH

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty,

If you have,  please Share ASTM E3 (LATEST)

With regards
AKASH

----------


## Marty Thompson

E3-11 Standard Guide for Preparation of Metallographic Specimens

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty,

Thank you very much

With regards
AKASH

----------


## SuhandaHarun

Dear Marty*

Could you please share ASTM E4-16 and ASTM E6-15.

Thank you*

Regards*

Suhanda

----------


## ALFRE01

Hi everyone.

I need the last versione of GPA 2145 for study purposes.
Who could help me?



Best regards.See More: new ASTM standards release

----------


## tf13307052

Thank You Marthy..

----------


## mkmasri

Hi all ... thank you all  for sharing doc

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi

I need following standards,

ASTM E4 - 16
ASTM E74 - 18e1
ASTM E23-18

Thanks in advance

----------

